# Dorset club/society?



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Basically wondering if there is a Dorset club or society and if so when do they meet or what they do?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Not that i know of, but it could be looked into, im not that far from Dorch!!!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got to be worth looking into even if nothing comes of it must be a few of us hiding in the woodwork! So where about are you?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

There's a bloody good Alcoholics Anonymous group here in Swanage. Or is this the wrong type of group?

No, agreed, Dorset arguably being the stronghold of the UK's native herpetofauna (certainly the rare species) really should have something that the public can join - so many herptile fanatics round here.


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats good to know but maybe not a good idea to drive there :blush:

Well maybe if there's enough interest and not already one running might be worth setting up a meet


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

brndn16 said:


> Thats good to know but maybe not a good idea to drive there :blush:
> 
> Well maybe if there's enough interest and not already one running might be worth setting up a meet


I'm game for that. We can organise herptile related events such as a day out at my 'Amphibian Garden Centre'!.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes we should set up something, i have a bit of a zooo at mine, plus a large house and garden, they may even be some alcoholic beverages, not that i endorse mixing drink and herps!!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex M said:


> _*There's a bloody good Alcoholics Anonymous group here in Swanage. Or is this the wrong type of group?*_
> 
> No, agreed, Dorset arguably being the stronghold of the UK's native herpetofauna (certainly the rare species) really should have something that the public can join - so many herptile fanatics round here.


Possibly the right kind of group! Worringly. :lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Possibly the right kind of group! Worringly. :lol2:


Hello Debbie, hope Adam and yourself well?, a Dorset meet in a pub soon i thinks an excellent idea... As long as i'm not bloody driving...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Pub of your choice mate - I'll make Ads drive! :mf_dribble:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

If it is in the Dorchester/Weymouth area I am sure that Wohic and I will pop down especially as vetdebbie is bound to buy tons of drinks for me:whistling2:

Will Mini Jack be there?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Pub of your choice mate - I'll make Ads drive! :mf_dribble:


Well, it's going to have to be the Slurping Toad then 

And Kato, i'm sure Dorchester/Weymouth would be fine, easily accessible by public transport so, yes, am game for that.

Tentative venue and date next?


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Well, it's going to have to be the Slurping Toad then
> 
> And Kato, i'm sure Dorchester/Weymouth would be fine, easily accessible by public transport so, yes, am game for that.
> 
> Tentative venue and date next?


Anybody got any ideas has the where?


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah im up for a meet, can probably get a few people together from around Weymouth with a keen interest.

What Pub and when??? :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> Yeah im up for a meet, can probably get a few people together from around Weymouth with a keen interest.
> 
> What Pub and when??? :2thumb:


It's up to Brandon (?), it was his bloody idea Chris!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

What about Saturday the 10th of april?

As for what pub I don't mind Weymouth or Dorchester is both ok for me but possible Dorchester being more central for everyone


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Any pub is ok for me in Dorch as long as its not full of kids, wheterspoons any good, or is that a bad one, thinkining about parking is the station masters any good, as market car park opposite and station behind, just a thought!!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah either of those is fine I think the station is better for parking


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

10th April sounds good to me folks, you name the pub and i'll be there. Ben, which pub in Dorchester has the nicest barmaids? My suggestion is we meet there.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Al im married i never look at barnaids:whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Bummer I'm in Birmingham 10th Aprill, although Ads is free I think. But then I belive I'm busy til June. :S I'd love to say I'm popular but it's mostly work!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

kato said:


> If it is in the Dorchester/Weymouth area I am sure that Wohic and I will pop down especially as vetdebbie is bound to buy tons of drinks for me:whistling2:
> 
> Will Mini Jack be there?



Hang on - since when?????:gasp:

I thought that was May:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

so the 10th of April at the station, Dorchester, ITS A DATE!!

is that final then, everyone happy with that?


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah sounds good to me now we need a time?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Al and i went herping today and we both thought it was spot on for a meet, how about 20-00/ 20-30

Ben


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

So it's decide then!

10th of April at the station, Dorchester 20.30


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

cool, see you there, not that i know what you look like !!!

Ben


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Yep, Ben and myself went herping today but exhausted ourselves naming every Pool frog we found so had to come home early. That aside, i already have the misfortune of knowing most of you but if any of you are unsure when you arrive, well, i'll be wearing my usual pink carnation and will also have a copy of last months Razzle under my left arm, see you there, Al


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Well i know you Al and Ben but i thinks that about it, see you all there!! : victory:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

should be a good one, if you are bringing Razzle then Al, i will hunt out a reader wives edition!!!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> should be a good one, if you are bringing Razzle then Al, i will hunt out a reader wives edition!!!


I was going to suggest 'Debbie Does Dallas' but then realised in light of friends that have posted on here it was perhaps not the most sensible suggestion . Should be fun, plus i'm sure numbers will grow further over the coming 2 weeks too, Al


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

sound like a fair few are going to this meet :2thumb:

if any of you that have replied to this are interested i've just started a south west keepers social group. you can find it here - Reptile Forums - South West Keepers


----------

